# Spiral cutter heads for planers



## El Guapo (Jan 2, 2022)

I’m considering replacing the cutterhead on my dw735 to a spiral cutter. There are a zillion positive reviews of byrd’s shelix cutter, and much less on the alternatives. Does anyone have any experience with luxcut iii or any of the other non-Byrd brands? I emailed Byrd about lead time, but haven’t heard back yet. I expect it will be 2023 before it would arrive if I went that route.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2022)

@woodtickgreg


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2022)

Grizzly now has a spiral head for the dewalt dw735. I don't know much about it but it is an alternative. But Byrd is the original and best imo. After seeing the quality of the head I put in my jointer I don't know if I would really consider another for my own use. Ordering something and waiting for it has become the new norm, I just accept it and deal with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 2, 2022)

I installed the Grizzly cutter head on my 735 and I’m happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2022)

Andrew, I've thought about replacing the head in mine as well but for the money I think I've settled on just buying a new planer with one when the time comes. That head is a bit pricey...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 2, 2022)

Tony said:


> Andrew, I've thought about replacing the head in mine as well but for the money I think I've settled on just buying a new planer with one when the time comes. That head is a bit pricey...


You ain’t lying… it is as much as I spent in the planer (got it used).


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 2, 2022)

Actually, quite a bit more…


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2022)

El Guapo said:


> Actually, quite a bit more…


I paid 120 for mine used, that cutterhead is more than 3 times that I think.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 2, 2022)

El Guapo said:


> I’m considering replacing the cutterhead on my dw735 to a spiral cutter. There are a zillion positive reviews of byrd’s shelix cutter, and much less on the alternatives. Does anyone have any experience with luxcut iii or any of the other non-Byrd brands? I emailed Byrd about lead time, but haven’t heard back yet. I expect it will be 2023 before it would arrive if I went that route.


If you are planing curly stuffs, those things seem to save a smidge of sanding. I just finished sanding out several curly and crotch feather pieces for our kitchen cabinet doors. Would have loved to planed instead of hand sanding...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 2, 2022)

Looks like mywoodcutters has the Byrd (OEM diameter) for $423 plus tax and shipping. I am close to pulling the trigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2022)

El Guapo said:


> Looks like mywoodcutters has the Byrd (OEM diameter) for $423 plus tax and shipping. I am close to pulling the trigger.


I've heard Byrd makes a good one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2022)

Just an fyi, I put infinity hss blades in mine and they are holding up far better than the OEM blades for $80. I wont go the carbide insert route with my dewalt though, I have plans to just spend the 3k and upgrade to get a bigger planer from grizzly. But it was worth it in my jointer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 3, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Just an fyi, I put infinity hss blades in mine and they are holding up far better than the OEM blades for $80. I wont go the carbide insert route with my dewalt though, I have plans to just spend the 3k and upgrade to get a bigger planer from grizzly. But it was worth it in my jointer.


How do these blades do on figured woods? Is the cut noticeably better than the cheap oem blades, or do they mostly just last a lot longer before needing replacement?

Also, I did a quick google search for more info on the infinity hss and look what popped up in my results…

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2022)

El Guapo said:


> How do these blades do on figured woods? Is the cut noticeably better than the cheap oem blades, or do they mostly just last a lot longer before needing replacement?
> 
> Also, I did a quick google search for more info on the infinity hss and look what popped up in my results…
> View attachment 220324



Imo they just last longer......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 3, 2022)

Well, he who dies with the most tools wins, right? I am now $458 poorer, but cooler than I was a few minutes ago.

Tip: If you call Byrd and tell them you are a new customer, they will give you a 10% off coupon code.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2022)

El Guapo said:


> Well, he who dies with the most tools wins, right? I am not $458 poorer, but cooler than I was a few minutes ago.
> Tip: If you call Byrd and tell them you are a new customer, they will give you a 10% off coupon code.


Let me know how it runs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 3, 2022)

I love my Byrd helix cutters in my DW735, they work great, and I can rotate them 3 + times before replacing them.
No more set up with blades. Just open it up, use the torx screwdriver to loosen and rotate one time ( if needed) , tighten down and back 
at it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2022)

eaglea1 said:


> I love my Byrd helix cutters in my DW735, they work great, and I can rotate them 3 + times before replacing them.
> No more set up with blades. Just open it up, use the torx screwdriver to loosen and rotate one time ( if needed) , tighten down and back
> at it.


How hard was it to install?


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 3, 2022)

Tony said:


> How hard was it to install?


I'm not gonna lie about it. It was quite involved and required me taking a lot of things off of the planer. I went to YouTube and 
watched this video when I did mine, and it saved me a lot of headaches. 
Randy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 3, 2022)

I had to tear the machine down a fair amount to change the belt already, so at least it will be familiar up to that point.

Now if I can complete my New Years resolution of making friends with someone local who has a drum sander or wide belt sander, I’ll be set!


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2022)

El Guapo said:


> I had to tear the machine down a fair amount to change the belt already, so at least it will be familiar up to that point.
> 
> Now if I can complete my New Years resolution of making friends with someone local who has a drum sander or wide belt sander, I’ll be set!


A lot of people have said that with a spiral head cutter you don't need a drum sander.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 3, 2022)

Tony said:


> A lot of people have said that with a spiral head cutter you don't need a drum sander.


A drum sander would still be great for stuff that is too wide for the planer (13” max) and for end grain. I’ve read some ways to supposedly do it safely, but I would rather not risk it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 4, 2022)

El Guapo said:


> A drum sander would still be great for stuff that is too wide for the planer (13” max) and for end grain. I’ve read some ways to supposedly do it safely, but I would rather not risk it.


Find a cabinet shop. Preferably a tiny one. The one to two man shops are great. If they continue to grow, they will be excellent contacts. They may want some special wood which you have access to and experience working. Live edge slabs and such like often interest shop owners to the point they will help with sanding and such like for either an hourly fee or (around here I have a contact who will sand out a slab for 25 to 50 bucks)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 300LW (Jan 29, 2022)

First time I rotated the cutters on mine I ended up with a coupke lines on planed boards. Removed the cutters in those areas to make sure there weren’t any chips or pitch under them but I still get lines though not as pronounced as before. Any tips or tricks?


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 31, 2022)

300LW said:


> First time I rotated the cutters on mine I ended up with a coupke lines on planed boards. Removed the cutters in those areas to make sure there weren’t any chips or pitch under them but I still get lines though not as pronounced as before. Any tips or tricks?


No idea… could it be a burr underneath on the actual planer?


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2022)

El Guapo said:


> No idea… could it be a burr underneath on the actual planer?


Like Andrew said, check the bed.


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 31, 2022)

Make sure the rollers are clean too. They can be cleaned with mineral spirits. Do not use alcohol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 28, 2022)

Got the shelix cutterhead installed and ran some highly figured maple, Birdseye maple, and some walnut through… the difference is unreal. I had high expectations that I worried would not be met. They were. Wow!

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 1, 2022)

Especially pictures of wood....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 1, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Especially pictures of wood....


I should have pics of the finished project within a week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 1, 2022)

I agree with Andrew, I recently upgraded to an 8" helical head on my old 90's jointer and it is amazing on figured woods. Worth the price of admission just to not have to align all the blades perfectly every time they're sharpened. The dust collection is a lot better as well since I'm not spending half my time unclogging the hose jammed full of long shavings!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

